# ρίχνω νερό στο μύλο



## jurgarden (Nov 4, 2010)

Συνάντησα την ιδιωματική έκφραση "ρίχνω νερό στο μύλο (κάποιου)" και με προβληματίζει η ακριβής έννοιά της στα ελληνικά. Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει;

(Ο μεταφραστής την έχει χρησιμοποιήσει για μια παράφραση του tilting at windmills, αλλά επειδή γνωρίζω την έννοια της αγγλικής έκφρασης, δεν ξέρω αν αυτή είναι η ευθέως αντίστοιχη στα ελληνικά. Υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι λανθασμένη η απόδοση, αλλά θέλω να είμαι βέβαιος πρώτα για την ελληνική έκφραση που έχει χρησιμοποιήσει.)

Απόψεις;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 4, 2010)

Καλημέρα, 
Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι είναι άστοχη η επιλογή του μεταφραστή, γιατί το _tilting at windmills_ νομίζω έχει επικρατήσει ως κυνηγάω ανεμόμυλους αλλά (edit, επειδή το βρήκα επιτέλους ), ούτε κι αυτό είναι πολύ ακριβές....
Για το _ρίχνω νερό στο μύλο_, ο Νικ-Ελ λέει εδώ ότι μεταφράζεται bring grist to the mill of. Νομίζω ότι σημαίνει του βουτυρώνω το ψωμί ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## jurgarden (Nov 4, 2010)

Αυτό υποψιάζομαι και εγώ... αλλά ξέρει κάποιος σχετικά σίγουρα την ερμηνεία της ελληνικής έκφρασης που έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ο μεταφραστής;

(btw, thanks!)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 4, 2010)

Από το λίγο που το κοίταξα στο ίντερνετ, καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι σημαίνει _τροφοδοτώ κάποιον, υποστηρίζοντάς τον_:
...ρίχνοντας κι αυτός νερό στο μύλο της αντιπαράθεσης...
Είναι το κόμμα που ρίχνει νερό στο μύλο του ακροδεξιού εξτρεμισμού...


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2010)

Καλά τα λέει η Παλ Αύρα. Από τα λεξικά:

*κουβαλώ νερό στον μύλο κάποιου* κάνω ενέργειες που τον ωφελούν, ενισχύουν τη θέση του: _με τις δηλώσεις του ρίχνει νερό στον μύλο τού αντιπάλου_. (ΛΝΕΓ)
κουβαλώ ΦP *κουβαλώ νερό στο μύλο κάποιου*, με τα λόγια ή με τις πράξεις μου ενισχύω τις απόψεις ή τις πράξεις κάποιου, συνήθ. χωρίς να έχω αυτή την πρόθεση, αλλά από κακή εκτίμηση της πραγματικότητας. (ΛΚΝ)

Το πόσο νερό έχουν κουβαλήσει διάφοροι στο μύλο της δεξιάς, να μη σου πω...


----------



## sarant (Nov 5, 2010)

Κάποτε το είχαν μεταφράσει: Η ρίψη ύδατος επί του πληθωριστικού νερόμυλου!
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/ripsydatos.html


----------

